# Worming with Quest



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I tried it once this spring and got along well. I've forgotten how much to mix with a gallon of water?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

4 bumps on the plunger per gal of water if you're talking about the quest hourse wormer


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

what is the formalation of Quest?
is it levamisole?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Quest is Moxidectin.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

you are using wrong anthelmintic drug to your pigeon.

i think the best anthelmintic drug for pigeon is mebendazole and levamisole
mebendazole is the one use in young child without any side effect

read this article from wikipedia

MoxidectinFrom Wikipedia, the free encyclopediaJump to: navigation, search 
This article may be written like an advertisement. If so, please help rewrite this article from a neutral point of view. 
Moxidectin 
Systematic (IUPAC) name 
(10E,14E,16E,22Z)-(1R,4S,5′S,6R,6′S,8R,13R,20R,21R,24S)-6′-



Y(what is this?) (verify)


Moxidectin (Milbemycin B[1]) is a parasiticide used for the prevention and control of heartworm and intestinal worms, and can be found in treatments prescribed for animals such as dogs, cats, horses, cattle and sheep. It is also used for the prevention of red mite in caged birds.[citation needed] Application methods for moxidectin vary by treatment, and include oral, topical, and injectable solutions.

Moxidectin is a semisynthetic derivative of nemadectin (Asato & France 1990) which is produced by fermentation by Streptomyces cyano-griseus. This Streptomyces was discovered in a soil sample from Australia in the late 1980s collected by an agronimist working for the American Cyanamid company.

Moxidectin treats and controls some of the most common internal and external parasites by selectively binding to parasites’ glutamate-gated chloride ion channels. These channels are vital to the function of invertebrate nerve and muscle cells; when moxidectin binds to the channels, it disrupts neurotransmission, resulting in paralysis and death of the parasite.

Studies of moxidectin show that side effects vary by animal and may be affected by the product’s formulation, application method and dosage. The products are usually recommended by a veterinarian in order to ensure correct use and application. Herding dogs may be avermectin-sensitive, but avermectin sensitive dogs can tolerate standard doses for heartworm prevention. Moxidectin is apparently safe for collie breeds. As a heartworm preventative, moxidectin can be injected once every 6 months under the brand name Proheart6, or every 12 months under the brand name Proheart SR 12.

Moxidectin is the subject of a trial to assess its suitability, as an alternative to ivermectin, to treat onchocerciasis in humans.[2]


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well Fenbendazole is toxic to pigeons. Isn't Mebendazole from the same family of drugs?


----------



## Rondo769 (May 18, 2010)

I have been worming with Quest since spring,it works well for me.The first time i used it they expelled a lot of worms,have used it every 30 days since.No side effects no losses.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenbendazole and Mebendazole are not the same family. Mebendazole it safe to human so i think it safe also for the bird.

Moxidectin in other hand is made only for heartworm.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

Rondo769 said:


> I have been worming with Quest since spring,it works well for me.The first time i used it they expelled a lot of worms,have used it every 30 days since.No side effects no losses.


the toxin will build up in the bird without any sign of it until they become sick


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

APF_LOFT said:


> you are using wrong anthelmintic drug to your pigeon.
> 
> i think the best anthelmintic drug for pigeon is mebendazole and levamisole
> mebendazole is the one use in young child without any side effect
> ...


You better get better information because the Quest gel horse dewormer(moxidectin) and boticide states very clearly that severe adverse reactions ,including fatalities in dogs.

I have used it"QUEST" for my pigeons with good resultes and at my own risk, knowing that the australian pigeon company sells the same stuff ( MOXIDECTIN)for pigeon and caged birds in 125 ml bottles at twice the price.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

ERIC K said:


> You better get better information because the Quest gel horse dewormer(moxidectin) and boticide states very clearly that severe adverse reactions ,including fatalities in dogs.
> 
> I have used it"QUEST" for my pigeons with good resultes and at my own risk, knowing that the australian pigeon company sells the same stuff ( MOXIDECTIN)for pigeon and caged birds in 125 ml bottles at twice the price.


Completely agree. It states that it is severely toxic to dogs in several places. 

Wikipedia = not a reliable source.

What is everyone else using for worming? I've used the quest gel with good results so far.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

APF_LOFT said:


> Fenbendazole and Mebendazole are not the same family. Mebendazole it safe to human so i think it safe also for the bird.
> 
> *Moxidectin in other hand is made only for heartworm.*





On the contrary. Moxidection kills roundworms and hairworms, and air sac mites. And all external blood sucking parasites.

Moxidectin Plus Also kills tapeworm.

Scatt, which is Mooxidectin, kills scaly mites and air sac mites.
It is supposed to work longer in the system than ivermectin.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I've used Quest on my birds every 60 days for the last 2 years with no side effects.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Moxidectin kills everything and is better than Ivomec healthwise from what I've heard. I just started using it. The whole tube makes 5.5 gallons in the winter, 6.5 gallons in the summer. The tube I use does anyway. A good fancier that has used it for a long time with no problems got me to start using it too.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have used wazine product 1 tbl spoon per gallon, seems to work fine no problems so far.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use Wazine on occasion too. It's worked for me.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

I have been using Quest Gel for the past 5 years with excellent results. I won't use anything else to worm my birds. It is safe to give while your birds are on eggs or feeding babies. I always make sure they get a good drink to ensure good results. In the colder months when they drink less I will give it to them for two days. I also only give it to my birds every three to four months because it stays active in the bloodstream for the complete cycle of the worm, so it kills worm, larvae, and eggs where other wormers don't.


----------

